# Adding new touchscreen head unit



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No such thing exists to date that I am aware of ..

What year make and model is your cruzen ?

Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Wires, Tools, Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Do it Yourself


----------



## Reddot44 (Jun 7, 2015)

It's a 2011 Chevy Cruze, I'd have to double check on what trim level it is


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Decide which head unit you would like to upgrade to and then you will need an interface and a SWCI 1 , plus installation .


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Do you have a color radio already/what trim? 

But here is what you will need:

Touchscreen Head Unit (depends on what features you want):
Double-DIN Car Stereos with Touchscreen at Sonic Electronix

I recommend this (it has BT, manual and touchscreen controls, AppRadio, it is XM, NAV, and backup CAM capable):
Pioneer AVH-X1800S Double DIN In-Dash DVD/CD/AM/FM Car Stereo with 6.2" Touchscreen Display, Spotify & Pandora Control and SiriusXM Ready

You will need a dash kit:
Metra Online

Unfortunately, there is no cheap/standard wiring harness for aftermarket radios, so you will need this (it includes steering wheel button control, onstar, antenna adaptor for standard radio, and chime):
PAC RP5GM41 - Sonic Electronix
Or this (Rec. from Brian V)- You will need steering wheel control interface if you want to use the buttons and an antenna adaptor if you want to use standard AM/FM (Onstar, Chime):
http://www.amazon.com/Metra-GMOS-044-44-Way-Amp-Interface/dp/B005IFWABE
If you use the Metra one and want steering wheel button retention (Metra is generally regarded as more quality than PAC):
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_120ASWC1/Axxess-ASWC-1-Steering-Wheel-Control-Adapter.html?tp=3405

If you want to add nav/GPS:
Pioneer AVIC-U260 Add-On GPS Navigation System for Select 2010 or later Pioneer AVH Model Stereo Receivers

If you want to add XM/Sirius Radio (Subscription required still):
SIRIUS XM V300 SXV300v1 Next Gen Satellite Radio Vehicle Tuner

Your choice of backup camera:
Rearview Backup Cameras, Mounts and Accessories | Sonic Electronix

This is a package that includes a black dash kit, radio interface/harness with steering wheel control and chime retention:
Chevrolet Cruze Dash Kit | 2011 - 2012 - 2013 - 2014 | GM5202AB | by Scosche

Let me know if you have any questions, :th_salute:

Edit: This is not really plug and play, I mean it could be seen as that if you have installation experience, but you'll need to take apart the dash and connect a bunch of stuff, and run RCA to the backup camera (which needs to be mounted), mount the BT mic, among other things. However, compared to custom things or hard mechanical work, its pretty easy plug and play.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

GM OS 44 with or with out ON Star !


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

If you got a new touch head unit and all the harnesses to retain all the stock functions would you have a dead mylink screen?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

YIN said:


> If you got a new touch head unit and all the harnesses to retain all the stock functions would you have a dead mylink screen?


Yes ! Affirmative ! Absolutely !

To quell your interest ..Most members do not have My Link and would like to upgrade to a H U in order to think that they have the newest and the greatest ..In reality the technology is here but the Manufacturers are to slow in implementing it ..
I chose a brand that is Not to prevalent to the US market and in fact is very prevalent to the European market ..we seem to want Sony , Kenwood , Pioneer which are fine but lacking in any real beneficial substance .. Shoot I had ATSC HD TV ,PC , Wifi , 5 channel RCA out Etc. Etc. 
In fact there is a theory of mine that if I were to just add power supply and the necessary reverse and speed signal 1 could retain all of the OEM fuctioning radio system ..there just is not enough space above the H U to fit a 2 Din above and there would need to be Cuttting envolved ....


----------



## Tim Adams (Apr 20, 2014)

I am running into this issue now. I have a 2014 1LT with the base radio. I just set up my 2016 Camaro with Android Auto. It is so easy to use the new system in the Camaro. I would love to update the Cruze to a new head unit that supported all the new stuff. Reading this though it looks above my head, and it can't be done very cheap either. Wish I could afford a new Cruze once they open orders up at GM.


----------



## Erin1991 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze and just had 
Kenwood 62 Apple CarPlay Builtin Navigation Bluetooth InDash CDDVDDM Receiver Black
Model: DNX573S installed and now my top factory screen is not working... how do i get it to work???! My steering wheel controls and onstar works but not the top factory screen


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

Erin1991 said:


> I have a 2014 chevy cruze and just had
> Kenwood 62 Apple CarPlay Builtin Navigation Bluetooth InDash CDDVDDM Receiver Black
> Model: DNX573S installed and now my top factory screen is not working... how do i get it to work???! My steering wheel controls and onstar works but not the top factory screen


What harness did they use?


----------



## Bri7019 (Sep 5, 2020)

Ok, not sure if i should start a new post, but I have a 2016 chevy Cruze limited LT. it is the model just before car play. I want that feature so can i just get a new stock cruze stereo with car play and perform an easy swap?


----------

